

Ask HN: Good short programming books - BobCoder

Recommendations for programming  books that are short in length but still valuable in content? I find that many programming books are lengthy and as a result I am demotivated to start (or finish) reading them. By short I mean preferably under 200 pages.
======
minthd
"Practical Object-Oriented Design in Ruby: An Agile Primer" is a really good
book for learning object oriented design. Not sure how long - but it's worth
it - and you don't really have to read the whole thing.

------
kelukelugames
Pragmatic Programmer is great. It's overall page count might be long but it is
broken into short, isolated chapters.

